# low-FODMAP questions



## asteht09 (Jan 22, 2014)

With the low-FODMAP diet do I have to give up spicy food? I'm a person that can eat ghost peppers with little problems, but do I have to give all of this up with the low-FODMAP diet? I'm finding so many foods I do have to give up. I've known for a long time that lactose is a problem, but have still tried to live with the consequences. However, as I get older it gives me more problems. I just hate how expensive foods are. And how there are so many foods I love that aren't included in the low-FODMAP diet. I'm ready to give it up and just try medications instead (even though I feel better as long as I can stick to it).


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Hot peppers are usually OK (but you want to be careful of hot sauces as they may have honey or high fructose corn syup in them). Other spices should be OK as well as long as you avoid the garlic/onion ones (and you can infuse oil with them then throw them out).

Usually I recommend eating real food and not any of the "gluten free" processed foods. Usually they are quite expensive and often hard to get ones that really are low in fodmaps as a lot of the gluten replacers are not really fodmap friendly.

Potatoes and rice can be cheap starch sources if you really want to eat starches with meals.


----------



## ibsad (Nov 25, 2013)

Eat a whole foods diet and it will not be that expensive. Our grocery bill has gone DOWN slightly since starting to eat this way. The important thing is to eat whole foods and not buy any gluten free stuff. Eventually you will be able to test different foods but for the first few months I'd really recommend sticking to whole unprocessed foods. You will be surprised at your triggers, lots of healthy food will end up bothering you. Concentrate on figuring out that first then add in dairy and gluten free stuff, etc.

I cannot tolerate dairy at all and will never be able to eat it again in my life. It's unfortunate but I'd rather live a life without certain foods than live a life full of discomfort and pain!


----------



## Tsip (Aug 16, 2021)

Can anyone explain to me how Kellogg's Frosted Flakes and Frosted Krispies are "certified" low fodmap when they have all that sugar? More than one website (including Kelloggs.com) shows those 2 cereals as part of several Kellogg's cereals to be low fodmap.


----------

